# James Squire 150 Lashes Pa Recipe



## mauler

hi 

just the other night i was at the local bar and noticed that thay had 150 lashes pa on tap 

im so impressed with this beer i would like a little help on a clone beer or something as
close to it any ideas would help

thanks


----------



## Barron

Hey Mauler,

I may be able to help as i just cracked my first bottle of home made 150 lashes copy which turned out pretty bloody nice! I got the gear from my local HBS which is a "Country Brewer", and it consisted of a* "Rapid Creek" Pale Ale can and Ale Yeast, with 1kg of Country Brewer Brew Booster and a 12g Amarillo finishing Hops*. Im only very new to the game but it has returned a very nice beer and was told this recipe was one of their best selling at the moment. 
Hope this helps and i look forward to seeing if anyone else has tried replicating this beer any other way.

Cheers, Barron


----------



## beerdrinkingbob

not sure what you would need kit wise but Baron theory sounds good.

If your game you could steep a couple of hundred grams of crystal, boil it in around 5 litres of water and add 25 grams of Amarillo @ 15 and flame out. Wish i used more hops when i did kits :icon_drool2:


----------



## mauler

hi guys found a clone tell me what you think

coopers pa can
1kg dry wheat malt
1kg be1
5g amarillo 5g nelson 5g willamette @10
as above @5 min
15g amarillo 15g nelson 15g willamette dry hop
us-05 yeast


----------



## roverfj1200

I would have thought there was cascade in there some where..

And 1kg of wheat............200g ?????

Cheers


----------



## sic_vl

I had this one on tap recently and love it. I found a recipe that looks like it will turn out really well. But i think I saved it on my work computer!! Ill get it and post it.


----------



## sic_vl

mauler,
after reading your recipe above I think the one I have is similar. Except it has cascade instead of willamete. 
I'd leave out the BE1. Since its under 5% isnt it? and BE1 is crap anyway. and use maybe 200gm of crystal malt. and may 200gm of LDM and a little dex 100 or 200gm.
Ill still find the recipe and post it tomorrow or thurday


----------



## mwd

I would go with 1kg LDME, 200-500g of wheat and 500g BE1 if you have or if not go BE2.

1Kg of wheat will probably push too far into a wheat beer characteristics.


----------



## RobboMC

"James Squire One Fifty Lashes Pale Ale is a crisp finishing, Australian style cloudy Pale Ale with malted wheat for refreshing character and a concoction of hops which create fruity aromas of passionfruit, grapefruit and citrus"

The review also mentions caramel character - so the suggestion of 200-300g of steeped crystal very useful, but it's also a very light coloured beer so maybe start with a can of Canadian Blonde instead of Pale Ale.

To get to the 4.2% abv I'd use 0.75kg of wheat malt and 1 kg of BE1 or BE2. BE1 will give a lighter, thinner beer, BE2 will give you a thicker and slightly maltier beer.

Or you could even start with a can of Light Liquid malt and boil in your own bittering hops and use a commercail yeast.


----------



## maark

I just finished a keg of this..i drink it at my local and this turned out very close,in aroma and taste.

this is for 46 Lt

3.9kg DME
2.3lg LME wheat
0.25 carapils
0.03 carared

pride of ringwood 31g @ 60 mins
willamette 45g @ 10 mins
amarillo 20g @ 1 min
Nelson sauvin 23g @ 1 min
us-05

IBU 21
EBC 7.9
1049
1012

sensational drop


----------



## sic_vl

Heres the one I found. and ill make this one myself as is almost. I think ill cut the 0 minute hop additions down to maybe 5gm each, otherwise the aroma might be a little overpowering.

JS Lashes Ale

Coopers Pale Ale/OS draught can
1.5kg Tin Wheat Malt
200gm LDM
200gm crystal malt
5g Amarillo 5g Nelson 5g casacde @ 15 mins
5g Amarillo 5g Nelson 5g casacde @ 5 mins
15g Amarillo 15g Nelson 15g Cascade @ 0 min. steep for 30 mins
US-05
23 Litres

as always everyone has their own opinion on how its made.


----------



## JakeSm

sic_vl said:


> Heres the one I found. and ill make this one myself as is almost. I think ill cut the 0 minute hop additions down to maybe 5gm each, otherwise the aroma might be a little overpowering.
> 
> JS Lashes Ale
> 
> Coopers Pale Ale/OS draught can
> 1.5kg Tin Wheat Malt
> 200gm LDM
> 200gm crystal malt
> 5g Amarillo 5g Nelson 5g casacde @ 15 mins
> 5g Amarillo 5g Nelson 5g casacde @ 5 mins
> 15g Amarillo 15g Nelson 15g Cascade @ 0 min. steep for 30 mins
> US-05
> 23 Litres
> 
> as always everyone has their own opinion on how its made.




I like the idea of the daught can, it would be a much light and more basic start to te recipe..easy for you to add ingredients and taste the difference...I would probably go Pride of Ringwood instead of nelson though but thats just me.


----------



## Nick JD

JakeSm said:


> I like the idea of the daught can, it would be a much light and more basic start to te recipe..easy for you to add ingredients and taste the difference...I would probably go Pride of Ringwood instead of nelson though but thats just me.



Does it use the Coopers bottle yeast?


----------



## mauler

hi guy thanks for the input got a few diffrent ideas now dunna give a few a go


----------



## JakeSm

You have convinced me now and i have decided to replicate the 150 lashes also....heres what im gonna do:

*1x1.7kg Coopers Draught Tin
*1x1Kg Go Vita Ultra Brew (equivalent to BE2)
*150g Crystal Grain
*100g x My own Roasted Pearl Barley (just ask if anyone wants to know how i do this)
*12g xAmarillo for 30 mins
*12g Pride of Ringwood for 10 mins

What does everyone think??


----------



## sic_vl

JakeSm said:


> You have convinced me now and i have decided to replicate the 150 lashes also....heres what im gonna do:
> 
> *1x1.7kg Coopers Draught Tin
> *1x1Kg Go Vita Ultra Brew (equivalent to BE2)
> *150g Crystal Grain
> *100g x My own Roasted Pearl Barley (just ask if anyone wants to know how i do this)
> *12g xAmarillo for 30 mins
> *12g Pride of Ringwood for 10 mins
> 
> What does everyone think??



Seriously, I wouldnt be using POR in it. POR is pretty much a bittering hop. and your already using a Draught tin thats already bittered with POR.

Out of curiousity how do you do your on roasted pearl barley?


----------



## JakeSm

sic_vl said:


> Seriously, I wouldnt be using POR in it. POR is pretty much a bittering hop. and your already using a Draught tin thats already bittered with POR.
> 
> Out of curiousity how do you do your on roasted pearl barley?




i have a recipe i have used for quite a while now where i brew the coopers draught tin with PoR hops and the equivalant of be1 sugar.
thats all i used to use and the beer was absoloutly beautiful..
the draught tin is light coloured so i can acheive the colour i need when i also add the grains to it...
because of the roasted barley i putt into it i will need it to be bittered again so this is why i used PoR and the fact that its flavour is so awesome anyway..

i put this beer on today and it went really really well and with a lower OG as the lashes is a bit weaker in strength. i would say its gonna be nice regardless of what im tying to replicate.

This was the recipe i used, (came up with it last night):


1kg body booster
cooper yellow draught
200g barley
100g crystal
50g dark dry malt

6g pride of ringwood @ 20 mins
4g Amarillo @ 10 mins
4g Cascade @ 10 mins
6g pride of ringwood @ 5 mins
4g Amarillo @ 0 mins steep for 40 mins
4g cascade @ 0 mins steep for 40 mins

Dry hop 4g amarillo
dry hop 4g cascade

use yeast from draught tin. Pitched at 26 degrees.

As for the Roasted Pearl Barley, go to coles and buy pearl barley from the section where you would find all the soup beans and split peas.
i tossed the barley in a bowl with a very light sprinkling of brown sugar and dark dry malt (this just coats the outside for extra caramelisation)
then roast in the oven on a flat tray at 170 degress tossing around every couple of mins untill you get the desired colour you want.
Cool on the tray and using a fork, scrape the barley around to seperate and place into sterilised jar for storage.

Use as per Wheat/barley in recipe.

heres a picture of my Roasted Pearl Barley.


----------



## scottc1178

JakeSm said:


> i have a recipe i have used for quite a while now where i brew the coopers draught tin with PoR hops and the equivalant of be1 sugar.
> thats all i used to use and the beer was absoloutly beautiful..
> the draught tin is light coloured so i can acheive the colour i need when i also add the grains to it...
> because of the roasted barley i putt into it i will need it to be bittered again so this is why i used PoR and the fact that its flavour is so awesome anyway..
> 
> i put this beer on today and it went really really well and with a lower OG as the lashes is a bit weaker in strength. i would say its gonna be nice regardless of what im tying to replicate.
> 
> This was the recipe i used, (came up with it last night):
> 
> 
> 1kg body booster
> cooper yellow draught
> 200g barley
> 100g crystal
> 50g dark dry malt
> 
> 6g pride of ringwood @ 20 mins
> 4g Amarillo @ 10 mins
> 4g Cascade @ 10 mins
> 6g pride of ringwood @ 5 mins
> 4g Amarillo @ 0 mins steep for 40 mins
> 4g cascade @ 0 mins steep for 40 mins
> 
> Dry hop 4g amarillo
> dry hop 4g cascade
> 
> use yeast from draught tin. Pitched at 26 degrees.
> 
> As for the Roasted Pearl Barley, go to coles and buy pearl barley from the section where you would find all the soup beans and split peas.
> i tossed the barley in a bowl with a very light sprinkling of brown sugar and dark dry malt (this just coats the outside for extra caramelisation)
> then roast in the oven on a flat tray at 170 degress tossing around every couple of mins untill you get the desired colour you want.
> Cool on the tray and using a fork, scrape the barley around to seperate and place into sterilised jar for storage.
> 
> Use as per Wheat/barley in recipe.
> 
> heres a picture of my Roasted Pearl Barley.




hey jake, noticed you are drinking a Squire Golden Ale clone. just curious on the recipe, I've done a couple that were pretty decent, but if yours is spot on, I'd love to try it.

cheers


----------



## 7roy

scottc1178 said:


> hey jake, noticed you are drinking a Squire Golden Ale clone. just curious on the recipe, I've done a couple that were pretty decent, but if yours is spot on, I'd love to try it.
> 
> cheers




I second that, I would be keen for a golden ale clone recipe


----------



## Liam_snorkel

7roy said:


> I second that, I would be keen for a golden ale clone recipe


try these two threads for a start:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=18860
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=25666


----------



## 7roy

Liam_snorkel said:


> try these two threads for a start:
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=18860
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=25666



thanks for those links, gives me plenty of ideas to pick from


----------



## mckenry

7roy said:


> thanks for those links, gives me plenty of ideas to pick from



Try this link. 150 lashes hops are Aust Willamette, NZ Nelson Sauvin & US Amarillo


----------



## JakeSm

scottc1178 said:


> hey jake, noticed you are drinking a Squire Golden Ale clone. just curious on the recipe, I've done a couple that were pretty decent, but if yours is spot on, I'd love to try it.
> 
> cheers


Hey i cracked this open tonight at 6 days bottle conditioned and already has a great head and colour and tastes absoloutly fantastic. 2 more weeks and it will be AMAZING.!! As for the recipe, this was the lashes recipe i came up with above but as for the colour and nutty flavours i decided to clone to golden ale instead and i think i made the right decision.




7roy said:


> I second that, I would be keen for a golden ale clone recipe



As just stated use the recipe about but i would say take out the very first PoR addition and bump the crystal up by 50g. That is all and it will be perfect. You will need that tiny bit of dark malt just to colour the brew so add it at the start of the process.


----------



## Shanta

sic_vl said:


> Heres the one I found. and ill make this one myself as is almost. I think ill cut the 0 minute hop additions down to maybe 5gm each, otherwise the aroma might be a little overpowering.
> 
> JS Lashes Ale
> 
> Coopers Pale Ale/OS draught can
> 1.5kg Tin Wheat Malt
> 200gm LDM
> 200gm crystal malt
> 5g Amarillo 5g Nelson 5g casacde @ 15 mins
> 5g Amarillo 5g Nelson 5g casacde @ 5 mins
> 15g Amarillo 15g Nelson 15g Cascade @ 0 min. steep for 30 mins
> US-05
> 23 Litres
> 
> as always everyone has their own opinion on how its made.


Im thinking of giving this one a go this weekend. Im just curious, how long was your boil time and how long did you steep your grains and at what temperature?

cheers


----------



## Dae Tripper

Dude I wouldn't use the Coopers APA can unless you want it really bitter. In this thread http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/83051-150-lashes-clone-coopers-tin-and-extract/ is my notes so far. Use the coopers tin if you want a 150 Bitters. About another week till I open my 150 Bitters.


----------

